# WebOS 3.0.3 Are you running it and if yes what do you think so far?



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

Im running webos 3.0.3 and so far im feeling its faster than 3.0.2 . This is a subjective feeling but stock 3.0.3 is equivalent to a fully tweaked 3.0.2 overclocked to 1.5 using uberkernel.

I am finding some problems with WiFI connecting/reconnecting not sure is it becasue of my reception or the new firmware so im going to test it out more before i blame the update.
There is also a preinstalled camera app which is preety nice BUT if you upgrade the kernel it seems to break camera functionality. I tried the camera app from the market and it also crashes.

Running a benchmark lithium HD on stock 3.0.3 before any upgrades /tweaks or overclocking my score was 125 ( which according to the benchmark was the average score of 3.0.2 overclocked to 1.5.(doesnt mention any tweaks applied)

After applying the normal set of tweaks that everyone applies with the exception of muffle system logger (as that wont install it errors out in its installation it may need to be updated to work with 3.0.3.) and installing uberkernel running at 1.5 my average score is 95 ( ran it 3 times 93, 96, 96).

Also the bluetooth now will connect to my evo phone without going thru that run around using the freetether app and all that. it actually sees my evo as a phone.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

yup, 303 upgrade was worth it imho.
much faster, and more compatibility with wifi/BT/phones/etc...


----------



## DrDres (Aug 22, 2011)

scrizz said:


> yup, 303 upgrade was worth it imho.
> much faster, and more compatibility with wifi/BT/phones/etc...


Update not showing up for me? Do I have to go to a website to get it?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

DrDres said:


> Update not showing up for me? Do I have to go to a website to get it?


google it, you'll find it.


----------



## hussdawg (Aug 25, 2011)

well worth the initial headache of re-activation! Much better browsing experience. No overclocking needed.


----------



## koftheworld (Oct 10, 2011)

any adhoc support with this update?


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

sorry m evo does infrastructure not sure how to make it do adhoc mode so i cant test it,


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

can't sign in or create new account after restore from downloaded jar, its not a network problem


----------



## vthoge (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks like they may have shut down the leak. Anybody have any other way of getting it?


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

http://hotfile.com/dl/131574945/b067d8c/HP-webOS-Doctor_webOS-HP-Topaz_topaz_hp_3.0.3.jar.html


----------



## vthoge (Jul 24, 2011)

Sweet thanks! Anything special I need to do to update?


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Not really, i can't get passed activation because I can't sign in or a create a new webos account to continue. PISSING ME OFF!! this is after running the 3.0.3 jar file while in the DEV mode (volume up + power)


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a work around to bypass the activation initially. It involves using preware and impostah. Give me a sec to find that post

This i got off of MIG1234 on XDA and he got it off of somewhere else but he didnt note it so cant give credit to the real owner but still thanks anyway.

1. Download http://onebluepoint.net/chekz-devicetool.zip and install using the usb mode.

2. Power down your TouchPad

3. Hold down the Power and Volume Up button to allow your device to boot into Recovery Mode. You should see a USB logo on screen. (see step 1e for help if needed
4. On your desktop, unzip the chekz-devicetool.zip file. You might want to copy this un-zipped file to your C: drive to make the next step easier.

5. You will need to open a Command Prompt (for Vista and/or Win7 you might need to run as Admin by right clicking on the icon in your Start>Programs>Accessories folder) or hold left shift and right click in folder and "open command prompt"

6. Change to the directory where the unzipped file is located (i.e. C:\chekz-devicetool )

7. Connect your TouchPad to your Computer

8. In your Command Prompt type the following command: java -jar devicetool.jar

9. Once you see the "Device is ready." You can Disconnect your TouchPad from your computer.

10. When you power on your TouchPad, you should go straight to the home screen; by bypassing the activation screen.

11 Then just install preware

12. Lastly, install impostah through preware. Once installed you can just open the app>click activate>type in login info.

Hopefully this works for you, I have my market, and all login credentials working correctly.

this is not from me. Just read it at another website


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Follow these guides if you have the same issue as I.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1229254

this will bypass activation. 

edit: late. poster above said first.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't get system update to find 3.0.4.76


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Plancy said:


> Can't get system update to find 3.0.4.76


its 3.0.3 not 3.0.4


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

rohan said:


> its 3.0.3 not 3.0.4


Yes I know that, but several users were able to update to 3.0.4 via software update. I'm already on 3.0.3


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Plancy said:


> Yes I know that, but several users were able to update to 3.0.4 via software update. I'm already on 3.0.3


that was b4 HP closed the hole.
look at the date of the posts and read the threads.
it is all explained there.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Been running 3.0.3 for a day or so now...just noticed that my Gmail accounts weren't syncing/updating (I have three set up). Hitting the sync icon in the email app didn't help, I had to reboot to get them to sync again. Don't know if this is a known issue in 3.0.2 as well...


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Of course I am running it. 3.0.4 actually.

Funny part about that Google Cache is that those are the old instructions before I updated them with new info.....then of course had to take them down. :angry:


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

my mails (also gmail) been updating without issue so not sure exactly why that happened to ur touchpad


----------



## Comet (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry for the noob question.. but if I update to 3.0.4 from stock 3.0.2, will all of my downloaded apps and tweaks still be there?
Will I still be able to run the F4 Phantom (1.8 GHz) kernal?


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

When updating you will loose all your information you are basically reformatting the disk andr reinstalling webos 3.0.3 (think of it like formating wndows vand reinstalling a newer version)

Also regarging the tweaks and upgrade with 3.03 most of the tweaks and kernels should work ( they did for me atleast) from what ive read about 3.0.4 though i would have to say no as i read in a few post by different people that they couldnt use other kernels with that version.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Things that would not install for me:

muffle logs
add thumbnav controls (browser)
mimic outlook formatting

I think a couple others, can't remember.


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

some things that won't install for me are:

private browsing
muffle system logging.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Plancy said:


> some other things that won't install for me are:
> 
> private browsing
> xecutah and dependencies.


xecutah and dependencies installed and works for me.


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

Out of the ones i tried only private browsing and muffle system logging didnt work for me. I was able to minimize logging using that dialer method ie dial ##logs# and put logging to minimal. xecutah works perfect for me .


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

nvm got xecutah to install .


----------



## omegamongoose (Oct 6, 2011)

Running 3.0.3 and also want to confirm that it seems to be much faster and more responsive, I.e. the touch keyboard seems to take each keypress the first time (or at least noticeably better than 3.0.2, even OC'ed) as well as the screen refresh on scrolling.

Tweaks doesn't seem to work yet on 3.0.3, and installing a new kernel (or F4 at least) does seem to kill the camera app, but the quality of pictures is pretty abysmal in low light, so unless you're shooting in sunlight or a studio, you're not really losing any great functionality there.

Also, because you can't install the HP App store if you bypass activation (which you have to do now to install 3.0.3) so you're limited to preware apps, but that's not important to me. However, if you depend heavily on an app from the HP app store, you shouldn't upgrade.

Otherwise, I think it's totally worth it. I'm OC'ed at 1.72 on F4, and this thing files. If HP had released this thing they way I've got it specc'd now, they might have been able to sell some units at break even, or *gasp* possibly at a profit.

If you want to upgrade to 3.0.3 and you can't find what you need by searching El Goog, PM me and I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## omegamongoose (Oct 6, 2011)

docnas said:


> When updating you will loose all your information you are basically reformatting the disk andr reinstalling webos 3.0.3 (think of it like formating wndows vand reinstalling a newer version)


Maybe this was just for me, but when I ran WebOS doctor for 3.0.2 and then again for 3.0.3, I didn't lose my data. All the pictures I had uploaded, all my music, etc., it was all still there. So, for me at least, it wasn't at all like reformatting the disk. It was a lot more like just reinstalling a new OS.

Just in case anyone out there is afraid of having to upload all of their music again . . . You shouldn't have to, unless you get an error while running webOS doctor 3.0.3, in which case you may have to reformat the disk. I did not have this problem.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

omegamongoose said:


> Also, because you can't install the HP App store if you bypass activation (which you have to do now to install 3.0.3) so you're limited to preware apps, but that's not important to me. However, if you depend heavily on an app from the HP app store, you shouldn't upgrade.


My app store works fine on 3.0.3
How do you think I installed my apps.


you gotta make sure you follow the directions completely.

go here and do the second part.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1292550


----------



## Nokturnal (Aug 24, 2011)

Noob question: I have done all of the tweaking to my Touchpad (muffle system logging and whatnot). I have also overclocked it, though I have deleted the kernel so it's just at 1.2ghz again. So the question is, would I have to format this Touchpad first, before installing this supposedly unofficial 3.0.3 update? Or can I just install it and will it overwrite all of my tweaks?


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

Nokturnal said:


> Noob question: I have done all of the tweaking to my Touchpad (muffle system logging and whatnot). I have also overclocked it, though I have deleted the kernel so it's just at 1.2ghz again. So the question is, would I have to format this Touchpad first, before installing this supposedly unofficial 3.0.3 update? Or can I just install it and will it overwrite all of my tweaks?


you can just install it.
you will have to reinstall your tweaks.
3.0.3 is faster than overclocked 3.0.2 so....
what are you waiting for?
lol
:grin2:


----------



## omegamongoose (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh yeah . . . I forgot about impostah. Thanks!


----------



## Bschrib (Jul 31, 2011)

docnas said:


> Out of the ones i tried only private browsing and muffle system logging didnt work for me. I was able to minimize logging using that dialer method ie dial ##logs# and put logging to minimal. xecutah works perfect for me .


How did you do the ##5647## (LOGS)? When I do this from the phone and video calls (and I've configured my Skype account) it just tells me that it can't make the phone call without a phone paired. When I paired my phone (Android phone, it paired! No jury-rig with tethering! How awesome!!!) it actually makes the phone call through my phone..


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

I hate webOS.


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

"Plancy said:


> I hate webOS.


Second... mostly because it is so boring, and the browser sucks hard.


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

Bschrib said:


> How did you do the ##5647## (LOGS)? When I do this from the phone and video calls (and I've configured my Skype account) it just tells me that it can't make the phone call without a phone paired. When I paired my phone (Android phone, it paired! No jury-rig with tethering! How awesome!!!) it actually makes the phone call through my phone..


its ##LOGS# (thats a single hash in the end not a double ) If it still doesnt work theres another way to access logging

you can go into your settings tab, tap on device info. On the top left there is a device info tab. Tap that and hit custom application. In the box that pops up, type ##logs# and you'll be able to properly turn logging off.


----------



## phcahill (Oct 14, 2011)

Any changes to the browser? For example does Hotmail now work? I know I can use the email client for hotmail but as a tablet can be shared I'd rather keep my email private.


----------

